

Ask HN: Which version of Python do HN'ers prefer at this point? - sea6ear

I've been using Python 2.x off and on for a number of years. However, I've just recently started playing with Python 3.2 for some project Euler problems to get familiar with the changes.<p>If you were starting to build new web apps in Python today, would you go with Python 2.7 or Python 3.x at this point?
======
wladimir
For a serious long term project I'd certainly use 3.x, to be future proof.
It'll probably take some sorting out compatible packages, but it prevents a
technical debt. Also the added performance, features and cleanups are worth
it.

For a quick hack I'd still use 2.7 because everything is compatible so it
should be easier to get up and running.

------
jlarocco
I use 3.2 for almost everything.

I've built a couple small web apps, a few small PyQt apps, and a ton of
utilities with it.

Only times I've used 2.x recently was when I needed OpenGL, and another time
when I needed cgkit.

Basically the only time I use 2 is when I need a specific library and there's
no alternative that runs on 3.

------
anderspetersson
2.7

The switching point for me will be when django start support 3.x. Looks like
Django 1.5 will add experimental support for Python 3.x. Then there will take
at least a couple months for most of the vital packages to be compatible.

------
zheng
Building a webapp, probably still 2.7

However, I _much_ prefer 3.x. Much cleaner, better stdlib, and unicode
everything. If you do use 2.7, please please please use 3.x printing though
(from __future__ import print_function)

------
codegeek
I guess it is 2.7 for me so far. One of the things with 3.x is that some major
python frameworks are still not supporting it (Django, Flask etc.)

------
runjake
2.x, because I mainly use it for web development (and some math/gfx stuff).

------
kuasha
I use django- It gives no option for 3.x- Using 2.7 for my current project

------
arjn
2.7 for me. Mainly web apps and back-end scripting.

------
thdn
2.6, I use it with cx_oracle, for sysadmin tasks

------
bobisme
2.7 - Because of Django (mainly).

